# Whipped Creme Shelf Life



## herscht (Dec 21, 2007)

I would like to make some cheesecakes that are decorated with whipped creme.  A smooth finish around the sides and rosettes piped on the top.  How long can I expect the whipped creme (especially the rosettes) to last on display in a refridgerated deli cooler.  Any tips/suggestions to extend shelf life?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Why don't you whip some cream cheese with butter till fluffy, and then gradually beat in about the same volume or a little more of heavy cream and whip stiffly.  It lasts much longer. Doesn't get weepy.  I made a cake with this (cooks illustrated strawberry cream cake) and it lasted 3 days in the fridge in perfect shape - would probably have lasted longer but it was too good!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

whipping in some softened gelatin (like Knox) will help with that.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot of pastry chefs I know use what is known as a stabilizer.  They put a small amount of whipped topping into the whipped cream.  Most use a product put out by Rich's  products Buffalo NY. I have tasted it and it does not seem to hurt taste at all, but stops what is known as weeping. . This company makes many aids for baking.


----------



## herscht (Dec 21, 2007)

Good suggestion, thanks all.  I have tried putting gelatin into the mix, but found there were some lumps of it in the creme.  Problem with that the lumps get clogged in the tip when piping.  I am going to try the creme cheese/butter with the creme.  Sounds like it might be worth while to check out Rich's website.  I have tried their whipping creme product.  Good reminder.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

herscht,

  We go with a little stabilizer in whipped cream when the CC go into our pastry display coolers. If they need to go into the deli type cooler' which is about triple the humidity' we use a mousseline. We also use the mousseline on the fruit topped. You should have no problem.

jeff


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, definitely use a stabilizer. The cream won't keep too long as is.


----------

